# Changing all the fluids on a mk3 2.9 vr6



## Goguvarra (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,

I wanted some advice on what are the best recommended fluids for my Golf 3 vr6. 
I want to change the transmission fluid, coolant, steering and maybe brakes. 
What are some good brands and viscosities for this task ? 

Thanks.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Goguvarra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted some advice on what are the best recommended fluids for my Golf 3 vr6.
> I want to change the transmission fluid, coolant, steering and maybe brakes.
> ...


As for viscosities, I am not sure as I do not have a III.

As for brands, I can recommend a few.

Redline and Motul are great products with a proven track record and strong backing. 
However long their track record, it still does not beat the track record the OEM VW fluid has.

Any of the three will work wonders. Just remeber to use speced lubes and you will be set!


----------

